# No eggs fertilised after egg collection!



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if anyone else has gone through the same as us, having that dreaded call conforming no eggs have fertilised after egg collection. This has come as such a blow as we have been trying for a baby for over 8yrs now 

I'm feeling so upset and empty to have come this far ans not even getting 1 after having 10 eggs. The clinic is not sure why this has happened amiss going to investigate this further. A follow up appointment has been booked for end of the month do I'm hoping they can tell us what has gone wrong.

Has anyone else had this problem and how to you get by each day?


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I've got that T-shirt. It is rubbish and I remember the feeling of panic and being slapped in the face as well 

With us it was that the sperm and eggs didn't bind (the sperm just swam around ignoring the egg - weirdly I started giggling when the embryologist told me that!) so the next time they overcame that issue with ICSI. We've had normal fert rates since then. 

However, from what I gather our situation was pretty unusual so I definitely wouldn't assume that's your issue - you might ask what observations they made about binding though just to rule it out. 

The clinic should be coming back with some pretty solid observations after that result. They might also give you a little bit of cash for embryo transfer back as a silver lining if they're in any way decent (though the Lister shamelessly pocketed ours citing that it was a "package" price - where I come from they call that a RIP OFF).  

I wrote to them and the cheeky so and sos wrote back offering me a budget plan option or some other such crap, completely missing the point that they shouldn't have a business model in place where they profit more from failure.

But anyway, I digress... Hang in there, wait for the clinic to come back with some answers, and hopefully other ladies on here might be able to give you some more clues whilst you wait.


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that happened to you.  I remember the feeling well.  To get so far and not even have the chance of it working is horrible. We had no fertilisation on our first cycle despite having 23 good looking eggs and a good sperm sample.  It appears our problem was bonding also.  Our clinic suggested ICSI for subsequent cycles.  The cycle after we had 21 eggs 20 were mature and injected and 16 fertilised and one became our first daughter.  I hope that my story can give you hope for future.  

I know it seems hard to get by at the moment - I remember wandering around in a daze for several days but it does get easier and there is a possible solution. Lots of luck and massive  

S xx

P.S. smallbutmighty - I can't believe they wouldn't refund anything to you - we did get partial refund for not getting to transfer.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Happened to us too  

1st cycle I was too shut down after down reg so oestrogen levels were not great and they got no eggs at all at EC  

2nd time, short protocol this time, fab oestrogen levels, good follicles, 6 eggs from 7 follicles (good for my age and amh  ) none fertilised. Fortunately we had the embryoscope and they saw that the sperm were desperately trying to get in, they were sticking out of the eggs  

We thought next step would be icsi, but as it was most likely an egg issue not a sperm as OH swimmers have always been excellent, we are moving onto donor egg.

We have just been matched and are waiting to start  

Everyone is different and all IVF rounds are different, from person to person and also each time you cycle.

Good luck


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

SMALLBUTMIGHTY: Thankyou for your reply, it is an awe flu thing to go through isn't it, I feel so numb and empty and panic kicked in thinking if even ivf can't help me then I got no chance of ever becoming a mum.
Unfortunately the embryologist couldn't give us any sundered as to why this happened she said the speem looked very good on EC day ans that's why iVf was choosen. I just don't understand why they couldn't do a last minute ICSI procedure. WevhVe the dreaded wait now of three weeks at out follow up appointment. 
I'm sorry to hear that you were in a similar situation and I got my fingers crossed for you that his cycle works for you and that you get the dream you want.
As for the clinic that's awful and very insensitive off them. 
Once again Thsnks for your reply, I felt Yesturday that I was on my own x

SAPPHIRE: Thankyou for sharing your journey with me. You have giving me hope of my dream becoming real. I'm so please for you that things finally worked out for you that's amazing x
I'm hoping that ICSI will be an option for us next cycle x

SPUDLIN: Thankyou for sharing your story with me also. You have also given me hope that if all fails then there is still the donour option if needed. I'm so glad that you have found the perfect match and I hope that your next cycle is a success and wish you all the very best of luck x

Thankyou ladies you have all given me hope that for every negative becomes a positive,  if first you don't succeed then dust your self off and try again


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry for the typos.... This iPhone keeps changing my words


----------



## pelargonium (Nov 4, 2014)

We have been through exactly the same this month and it felt completely devastating. Like you, we're now waiting for the review consultation, but the embryologist did suggest ICSI when she called to give us the bad news, so I'm getting by, by clinging to hope that we get confirmation that it may help us at the review appointment, and trying to keep myself busy whilst we wait. For the first few days after hearing the news, I was really emotional, but am slowly starting to feel a bit more human again. I hope things are improving for you too.

We were also unexplained, and in a funny way I now feel a bit better knowing where in the process the problem lies, and _hoping_ that there is something that can be done to help.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

pelargonium: I'm sorry to hear that you have had to go trough this aswell. It somehow worst than getting a negative test I feel a we didn't even make it to transfer. I feel like the world is against me but I know that I have to keep myself busy ans get on with life . 
Like you said at least hopefully we will get some explanations from this and overcome this suffering we are feeling. They also mentioned ICSI to us too but why didn't they so an emergency ICSI that's the part that is throwing me as I know this can be done last minute. We have to wait until the 28th until we get some answers ans I'm hoping the weeks flyby.

I hope that your ok and I appreciated your comment. It nice to know we are not alone in all of this x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

rachelb and pelargonium -   I hope that ICSI is the answer for you both.  Lots of luck  

rachelb - some clinic do perform rescue ICSI when there is no fertilisation with IVF but as far as I understand this procedure isn't very successful and the pregnancy rate with rescue ICSI is very low.  

S xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to agree with sapphire,

We questioned rescue icsi and were told that the chances were so remote. I googled it too and pretty much everything I read said the same  

I also questioned why they didn't do rescue iui after our first failed had no eggs at all. We were instead told there was a chance of an egg but they couldn't locate it, so go home and dtd just in case. Like you really feel like dtd when you have had sedation and bad news!!!  

Hope you feel better soon. It does get easier, especially when you refocus on the next steps. Then when the next steps get closer, the panic sets in again  

What a crazy roller coaster


----------



## apples2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Rachel and everyone else, 

This thread just caught my eye and I wanted to say Rachel you are not alone and whilst the wait to see the consultant is so frustrating and the news is so hard it is probably good to have a little time to process. By the time you see them you will be ready with questions and had some time to let it sink in. I know the pain you are in, for me it was and sometimes still panic more than anything!

We have very recently in the last few weeks had the same call from our clinic to tell us sadly zero fertilisation for the second time now. We had ICSI and IMSI this second time. It is just so hard to hear so sending you a massive hug. We have seen our consultant for the follow up and he has advised that we try again, it is very much trial and error, luck and can even just be a numbers game. We are especially challenged as it's a male factor issue as well as me having a low amh so with diminished ovarian reserve. We were very lucky the CRGH gave us back our cash for the none embie transfer that has not occurred.


Hang in here! 

Love Apples x


----------

